# Size of Mini LaMancha doe



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

I just purchased a F3 Mini Mancha she is 56% LaMancha. I am concerned with her size. She is the size of my Nigerians. Would her size be concerning? I am use to my minis being bigger. I have a buck that is related to the doe, he is MUCH larger than her. Easily 2 times her size. She is bred.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello & welcome @Honey_Gunner - I'm so sorry your post got missed for several days, that doesn't usually happen!

Could you tell us how old your mini-Mancha is? How much does she weigh? Are you able to post photos of her for us?

I'm not super familiar with the mini-dairy breeding, so I'm not clear why they would not be 50% LaMancha but many other breeders here know that side!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you concerned she is too small for the kids? What is she bred to? 
I had a mini Lamacha (74% Lamancha ) who was barely larger then my nigies. She did great every single time. It really depends how strong each breed comes through. Does should be no taller than 27 inches, bucks 29 inches according to the MDGA. They don't say how small is too small. Getting the % of offspring is not fun! Hurts my brain!! But you can see how they do it along with other requirements on this web sight.
https://miniaturedairygoats.net/


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

She is 2 years old. Weight is 73lbs. Height wise she's the same as my Nigerians. 
She is bred to a mini lamancha. 
I can post photos tomorrow. I am worried about her kidding. She just seems small.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

The white one is a 2 year old Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

73 pounds seems fair!

She does appear narrow in frame but I wouldn't get overly worried about kidding with being bred to another mini-mancha. Any idea the weight of previous kids thrown by that particular buck? 

It looks like maybe she lost some weight from the stress of the move but she obviously has access to fantastic hay and will get back to her normal self. Is your herd bullying her as a newcomer as all?


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

I have no idea on the weight of the kids. The previous breeder pen bred, and let them kid/take care of the kids with little intervention. 

She did, dropped down to 65 lbs. Weighed her this afternoon. I had her in a quarantine pen, where she had access to hay and mineral. However she kept clearing the pen to get to the other does. After she cleared a 7 foot fence, we just let her stay with the herd. Thankfully I know the herd she came from is a clean tested herd. At first everyone was not sure about her. Now they are all getting along. She's getting plenty of hay & mineral. Along with getting a small amount of grain morning and night. 

I just pulled blood to send out for disease testing and pregnancy testing.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

Blood test came back negative for disease and she is open. She has been running with a buck since September. 

What could be some possible reasons as to why she is not getting pregnant? 
She is not in the best condition. She has been devouring the mineral.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well mineral deficiencies can cause fertility issues. A bit more common in bucks than does though. If all the breeder's does were running with the buck since September , quite a few should have kidded by now. Were there kids on the ground there when you bought her? If no, I'd suspect the buck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well mineral deficiencies can cause fertility issues. A bit more common in bucks than does though. If all the breeder's does were running with the buck since September , quite a few should have kidded by now. Were there kids on the ground there when you bought her? If no, I'd suspect the buck.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

No babies on the ground with the mini lamanchas. Babies with the mini nubians though. I seen 3 does that were clearly pregnant. Huge stomachs, udders developed. That was out of 10-15 does in the pen with the buck. 
The only thing they were fed was alfalfa, no mineral.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well 3 of 15 is very poor results for a buck. I would suspect him as the issue rather than your doe but obviously its impossible to say until you get her successfully bred yourself. The other possibility is the buck was successful but there is an abortion disease in that herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like her whole herd is probably mineral deficient. I'd work on getting her healthy.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyway to test for all the possible abortion diseases with out a vet? We do not have a local vet. I would have to haul her 2 hours one way for a vet to see her. 

I will work on getting her in better health. I have had to refill the mineral bucket 3 times since I brought her home. Her skin is really dry & flaky.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is going to be so beautiful in 3 months! 

WADDL lab offers an abortion screening but I can't remember if it can be done by blood/serum or only placenta. You can look up all the info right on their website and they are super helpful on the phone.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

I have another question regarding my 2 y/o Nigerian dwarf. She's pregnant day 145 today. Her vulva is swollen. But not normal lengthening like she's getting ready. Should I be concerned? The swelling is only getting worse the longer she's pregnant. She is prolapsing when she's laying down. Could that pressure be causing the swelling? 
Picture of the swelling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The picture is too blurry. Sounds like vaginal prolapse. That is the path of least resistance so kids push out that way. As long as it goes back in you are ok.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

Got a better picture this morning. She's still pregnant. I'm concerned with the swelling on the upper right side of her vulva.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she may have a weak perineal area causing things to bulge. For a slight prolapse, a carrot and celery juice can help. Juice equal parts and dose 30 cc a few times a day.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did she kid? When is she due?


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

She has not kid. We had 2 breed dates. She is not as far along as I thought. She should kid by the end of this month, with the second due date. Still prolapsing, the swelling has gone down. Can not wait for her to kid.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

How early can goats give birth and kids will survive? My Nigerians udder has doubled in size, not shiny yet. She is day 141 today. First picture was yesterday, second picture this morning.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm not sure about miniatures. For full size, 7 days early is kind of the cut off for survival, some 10-14 days could be saved very miraculously. 4 days early should be totally fine!


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

For your Nigerian, I would suspect kids within 48 hours 

As for the MiniL, I surmise 2 possibilities.
She took genetically to the Lamancha side in terms of shape, Nigi in terms of size.
Or, she may have encountered a high cocci load and low mineral availability while growing which stunted her genetic potential.
Did you say F3? I personally want to keep my Minis toward the bigger allowed end of size. It's possible her dam and sire took to the smaller end and she's just a product of that.
She looks mineral deficient based on hair only, but you've figured that yourself. I do not see direct concerns regarding breeding her.
I would find a Mini, not from that farm, to breed her to. Preferably F3 so you get F4


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

The Nigerian kidded this morning. 3 does! Day 142 all doing great.


----------



## Honey_Gunner (Aug 16, 2016)

I got a picture of Kate this morning. Huge difference in her. She is looking round, we pulled blood to retest her for pregnancy. Her latest due date if she is indeed bred would be July 9th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:

Glad all is well, congrats.


----------

